# New support group for frustrated employees



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

Basically it is a support group for those who have an over demanding boss or co-workers that bully you or other frustrations in the work place. :mum

You can just kind of vent about it and so forth. You can also post about any work-related anxieties that you have. :hide

http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/th ... portgroup/


----------

